# DIY - 2.7T Fender liner mod - another cheap one...



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey everyone
I finished this over the weekend and I figured it might help some people out there. Cost me around $25
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...d.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

